# Finally I got him!



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

It was really hard to get some pics of him but here are a couple I just took.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

awwww......you did a great job getting pictures of a fast moving little puppy. He is adorable!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

He is just stunning. I'm sure you are having a hard time believing he is really yours. I'm so very happy for you. He's just precious.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

He is absolutely precious! Where is he from?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: soooo cute :wub: :wub: Congrats


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

He is adorable! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He is stunning!!! Lucky you!!! Congratulations on such a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little love! Very huggable!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg what an adorable whittle face


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, I am so happy for you and Remy! Finally! LOL! I know you're enjoying him and his cute lil face.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

He's BEAUTIFUL!!! I love his name!! 

Where did you get him? How old is he?
_*Congratulations!!!*_


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww, soooo cute!


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! To those who asked he is a Bonnie Palmer's Angel maltese and he is almost 5 months old.

He is so playful and gives the cutest little kisses. My other malt Daisy is in love with him too. 
They are having so much playing already even though it's only the first night :biggrin:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

0mg.am in love. :wub: :wub: .he so adrable.congrats.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Remy is adorable....We have another Angel :wub: I just love Bonnie Angels


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: He is adorable! Congratulations! :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations I am so happy that your little angel has finally come home. You can sure tell he is an angel. They all just have that angeletic look to them. :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, he's gorgeous :wub: . Congrats on your new little one.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I knew that was a Bonnie's Angel with just one look at him. He is gorgeous! :wub: 

I love the name...Remy.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh, what a gorgeous gorgeous little guy, just beautiful.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

What a cutie! Yep, he definitely has the Angel look. Darling boy :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awwwww...what an adorable little baby!! :wub: :wub: Congrats! May you have many, many happy years with each other!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Wow, I knew that was a Bonnie's Angel, the face is like Rains..........I immedialtely looked at your post to make sure. He is sooooooo adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh MY!!!!! What a cute face!!!! You must be in puppy love for sure! Congratulations!!!!!! :chili: 

Almost 5 months old....was Bonnie holding him for show?


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 3 2009, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825433


> Oh MY!!!!! What a cute face!!!! You must be in puppy love for sure! Congratulations!!!!!! :chili:
> 
> Almost 5 months old....was Bonnie holding him for show? [/B]


No, I had intended to pick him up earlier but I was out of town taking care of a family member so Bonnie was kind enough to keep him a little longer for me. 

You are right, I am in puppy love! I'm not going to be able to get anything done because I don't want to leave him!

Remy thanks everyone for looking!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I was just thinking about him the other day, and was going to ask you whether you picked him up yet! ADORABLE!!!! if you could see me swooning right now! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hands down adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your new addition!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- he's sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable. :wub: :wub: 

I'm picking up little Spirit/Gidget on Sept. 25th. It's been a long wait but worth it. The delay in picking her up also has to do with my schedule with Jerry and with work as well as Bonnie's schedule.

Remy is just precious!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Sooooo Cute!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, that is a face of an Angel :wub: He is gorgeous :heart: 
CONGRATS!!! :drinkup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

He is gorgeous! :wub: :wub: I love his eyes. :wub: :wub: Congratulations!!! 

Enjoy your new sweet precious bundle of love!! :heart:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

What a sweet face! :wub: :wub: :wub: My heart is melting!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations! He is a very cute little guy!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a DOLL BABY!!!!!!!! Congratulations. Awesome that you posted his pics so soon!


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Remy loves all the compliments! Thanks to everyone. 
Now I need to get a new camera because mine has way too long of a delay for this fast little guy!


----------



## abbie (Jul 7, 2009)

I B in LOVE with your baby! Sooo cute! I know you must be on Cloud 10 (which is a bit more giddy than cloud 9)!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Remy is an adorable Angel! Who are his parents? You will just love your Angel, they live up to their names!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

ok, we need to see more pictures of Remy!! :biggrin:


----------

